# Screen Opener Question



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Does anyone use this product?









My question is, is this the worst stuff on the planet?
Is there a cheaper brand out there?
Anyone have any quams about this stuff?


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

i use it, it works when its needed, smells terrible, i really only used it when i would be doing big 2-3 color runs really quickly, and the heat from would make ink stick in the screens its less of a mess and works better than using thinner to clean out the ink.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Yuck!

I wouldn't touch that stuff. It'll hurt your lungs for sure.

I never use screen opener. Just a good lung friendly press wash works for me.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

press wash/wipe is best to use. As Phillip mentioned screen opener will may you float . We do keep it in stock for any stubborn areas yet strictly restrick the use of this as the fumes are horrible.


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

I can vouch for the floaty thing, lol.
I got it because we used to use it alot, there is a chemical
called E.B. the b stands for butyl, i think. My mom works in a screen print factory and can get me this stuff but its mostly used for inks that need a hardener, so...


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't really know why I would need it? If I have my ink thinned properly, the screens do not get clogged. Although I haven't done much work with high mesh screens, such as over 200. Is it need more with them?


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

I bought some of that stuff but have yet to use it.
I was under the impression that you spray it on just for a small area of the screen that might get clogged up in the middle of a press run, so that you don't have to reclaim the whole screen.

It's not supposed to be used for reclaiming screens... or is it?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

You are right. It's for small areas that get clogged.


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

No its not for reclaiming but i did find that if you have ink stains in your screen AFTER you reclaim, a little screen opener will take that right out.
If you can handle the smell.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

aust1025 said:


> If you can handle the smell.


It's not the smell I'd be concerned about, it's the having your lungs eaten away by overuse of chemicals without appropriate protective equipment.


----------



## drewothy (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, i vouch for this stuff. it works extremely well. I spray it directly on the screen, and wipe it off with an old bath towel, it ends up looking as clean before you first put ink on it. as for the smell, you get used to it.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Is this brand of screen opener for plastisol or water-based inks? I use it with WB inks with mixed results.

Also, what is press wash?


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

I use the screen opener. It does the job for me when my screen gets clogged when I press too soon after flashing. The smell is bad though.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

brent said:


> Is this brand of screen opener for plastisol or water-based inks? I use it with WB inks with mixed results.
> 
> Also, what is press wash?


It's for plastisol, but may also work with WB. I believe press wash is just a cleaner used that will clean plastisol inks. Again it may work with WB too, but I don't use WB.


----------



## commencedesign (Apr 26, 2007)

I only use it to clean the screen after printing.​


----------



## Fhern (Oct 14, 2010)

Thinner works....? Does it damage the screen/emulsion area? I am doin g a long run this weekend and cannot get a hold of screen opener spray ti Monday... Any suggestions on other house hold liquids?

THanks


----------

